# Video: Repairing Saeco Magic coffee maker with error "beans empty"



## Dr944S2 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi,

The video gives you a tutorial how to repair a Saeco Magic, which starts up, starts grinding and then displaying the error message "Cof. beans empty" instead of brewing the coffee. The inspection and cleaning of the grinder and dosage shutter is demonstrated as well. Finally the error is found in a broken switch of the dosage shutter.

[video=youtube;AbLJ_ntZT-E]






The video has a German soundtrack, but English subtitles are added to YouTube. If you don't see them by default, watch the video directly at YouTube and press the subtitle button below the video.

Enjoy it,

Jürgen


----------

